
I Left a Buddhist Retreat in Handcuffs - gerbilly
https://www.esquire.com/uk/latest-news/a25651175/the-other-side-of-paradise-how-i-left-a-buddhist-retreat-in-handcuffs/
======
ptah
traditionally, there are separate practices for laymen/householders and
monks/ascetics. it looks like translating to modern western society is losing
the distinction and is causing problems

